# What type of lighting would be best for...



## Agent Orange (Jan 14, 2007)

growing 1 plant?

growing 2 to 3 plants?

growing 5-6 plants?

I'm considering growing my own bud but don't want the bill to jump up 300 bucks a month.


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 14, 2007)

a 400 watt hps will do about 30 bucks a month or so 12-12 and thats good for 4-6 plants depending on size


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 20, 2007)

Agent orange check this link out= http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.aspout of the cost factor.  Its rather interesting. I hope it helps. :48:


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 20, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Agent orange check this link out= http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.aspout of the cost factor. Its rather interesting. I hope it helps. :48:


 
..dead link


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 20, 2007)

their is a sticky at the very top of the page, just back click. it will show u how much it will cost. just need your electric bill. try ebay or insidesun.com for cheap hps lights.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 20, 2007)

250 watts is good for  up to 2 plants   but 400wats  is good its like universal light for everything 

250 watts  $90   you not going to find it cheaper
thats the link
http://www.insidesun.com/index.php/action/item/id/746/prevaction/item/previd/747/prevstart//


----------



## Agent Orange (Jan 20, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> 250 watts is good for up to 2 plants but 400wats is good its like universal light for everything
> 
> 250 watts $90 you not going to find it cheaper
> thats the link
> http://www.insidesun.com/index.php/action/item/id/746/prevaction/item/previd/747/prevstart//


rock on, thanks!


----------



## Bojok (Jan 20, 2007)

I just posted this in another thread but It's not how many plants can fit under a light, But more how you use the ambient light to it's fullest. You can have 10 plants under one light or 2 plants and still get 5-6 ounces in the end. It's just utilizing the light to it's fullest


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.hydroponics.net/learn/hid_lamp_op_cost.asp This one should work better.  Sorry for the bad link.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 21, 2007)

dude i wrote 250 watt you talkin about 1000 watts  thers nothing to compare 
+ i he would grow 2 plants why da hell he needs 1000 watts for ??
just dont start the story about bigest yeild is from 1000 watts light , i agree with BOJOK "It's just utilizing the light to it's fullest "  the way i see-it mylar around the walls , 250 watts  ( one or two of them ) and he is  good and all that cost him $180  plus mylar      
that with 250 Watts
one light = 6.51 a month    
two lights =13.01 a month


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 22, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> dude i wrote 250 watt you talkin about 1000 watts thers nothing to compare
> + i he would grow 2 plants why da hell he needs 1000 watts for ??
> just dont start the story about bigest yeild is from 1000 watts light ,


:chillpill: 

If you *READ* the page it didn't refer to 1000 watt lights only, it is reference to *cost per/KWH*(_meaning 1000 watts running for one hour)_ that your electric company charges for usage.  *LOOK* closely at the page you will see the break down for 250w to 1000w both MH and HPS.  :argue:  I know what wattage he was referring. Now do you catch my drift.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 22, 2007)

hahaha  im not blind, but for example  i put 3 fluorex CFL that are 65 watts or  one 300watts  Cfl that put down amount of lumes like 1000watt HPS, so which one would you put ??
no ballast much lower bill and almost no heat in growing space.
its all about money man not me argue with you !!!
if i ofend you in any way sorry that wasent my point bro .
check  CFL 101 a lot of good info in there.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 22, 2007)

Folks, man, how many times have I got to post this....

Nothing matters except the number of lumens per/sq.ft.

I don't care if you shove 4,000 plants in a two foot closet or have one plant in a 5,000 sq ft room.

You measure the area of the canopy. That's the top of the plants looking down on them.

figure out the square foot area of your canopy.

Then, put 5,000 lumens on the canopy for EACH SQUARE FOOT.

I can't say it any more clear.

If the lights are the correct spectrum for the stage of growth, that's all you need to know.

Guys, quit making it sound so damn hard. It isn't.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks stoney!  and brouli you all good I wasn't offended just wanted you to understand my point but if you look at the link it shows average lumens for each type of bulb and HPS is more efficient it seems. :bong:


----------



## Brouli (Jan 22, 2007)

thats right man 
it's all good thats a lot of info for me two.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> shove 4,000 plants in a two foot closet


 
man what kind plants are you growin stoney...they must be that new strain..."mini lowryder"


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 23, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> man what kind plants are you growin stoney...they must be that new strain..."mini lowryder"


 
Yeah, hahahhaahah, you need a 30X microscope to even see the plants!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

i think they make the thc pill out of those plants


----------

